# Woodcock Hunters...



## beatsworkin (Apr 12, 2004)

Have not glanced at the regs for season dates but if they are in season, I have been seeing a couple of dozen or so every morning and evening around my pond and the flooded areas around it.

I would imagine that they are in numbers throughout central Ohio. Usually see a couple every season but this year has been unreal. Had several buzz us this morning while we waited on the ducks.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

Won't say anything, but there's alot of one liners in there....  Insomnia is a terrible thing...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Yup, they're in season. Went woodcock and grouse hunting with Row v Wade, his son, and another friend on Saturday. We managed to kick up only one woodcock and one grouse. Missed. Also flushed a big turkey. Went yesterday and flushed two woodcock and MISSED. We hunted some nice covers, but seems like not many woodcock are here yet, at least not in Ashtabula county. Thinking about heading to southern Ohio next weekend for grouse.


----------

